# 150 Gallon "Cube"



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

I have another thread currently running for my fathers 250 gallon tank that will be updated tomorrow, but I thought I would post my progress with my new 150 gallon not quite a cube, cube.

I have always wanted a large saltwater system (playing with my father's tank didn't cut it anymore), and after a few long conversations with my girlfriend I got the go ahead, and a to-do list...

It took me a while to figure out what it was I wanted for a tank as I am more interested in coral than fish. I bought this tank a few months ago from Tom. It is a miracles 36"x36"x27" tank with a built in overflow along with two dry sections to allow mp40s to be put on the back wall.

I will be running a plumbed in BRS 6 stage plus RO/DI unit with a built in auto shut off for my ATO tank. Saltwater will be stored in an 80 gallon reservoir, and plumbed directly into the sump for easy water changes.

The sump will have one line coming in from the saltwater reservoir and one line directly to the sink drain for water change purposes. I haven't decided if my return pump (a Waveline DC 5000) will be placed in the sump or used externally yet.

I will be running GFO and Carbon in my BRS Dual Reactor, and Bio Pellets in a Reef Octopus 110. The skimmer is a Skimz SM161.

I don't know what I will be doing for lighting yet. So any ideas would be appreciated. Sean has this new LED fixture he is working on but I still don't trust LED's for SPS.



















I am just getting started with the stand. It will be built into the wall and be sheathed in 3/4" plywood and made to look like it is apart of the other cabinets that are there. They will also be receiving some trim in the near future.










Doesn't quite look like its 100lbs of rock but it is.


----------



## jmb (Mar 20, 2012)

What kind of rock is that? Structure wise, is that more or less the shape you want to keep?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Tristan said:


> I have another thread currently running for my fathers 250 gallon tank that will be updated tomorrow, but I thought I would post my progress with my new 150 gallon not quite a cube, cube.
> 
> ]


What a crazy family  

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

jmb said:


> What kind of rock is that? Structure wise, is that more or less the shape you want to keep?


Its Marco rock I think... Got it at Mops, I think its listed as florida reef rock or something there.

I think I like the way its sitting now, gives me a lot of room for sps to overhang and grow. I will see once I get it into the tank though.


----------

